# Joem



## patnor1011 (Dec 15, 2016)

Anybody know what happened to him? Didnt see him around for quite some time and I am just wondering if he is doing alright.


https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=13166


----------



## rewalston (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey Patnor, I see Joe on Facebook all the time. He is doing well, just been really busy.

Rusty


----------

